# Computer Reboots on Its Own



## mcarciero (May 27, 2007)

Hi,

I have been having this automatic reboot issue for about 3 months now.

It was happening when I had Vista installed and now with XP installed.

Reboots could happen at any time, once every 2 days. Upon reboot, it doesnt automaticlly boot into Windows. The screen remains black with a flashing cursor on the top left. I have to press the start button several times before it boots again into Windows.



*Error Message in EVENT VIEWER: *

Error code 0000004e, parameter1 0000008f, parameter2 000763b5, parameter3 000762b5, parameter4 00000000.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


Operating System: XP service pack 2 ( all updates are up to date)
Antivirus: Kaspersky 6.0
Spyware Program: XoftspySE

CPU: amd64 939 3200 
Ram: 2 gigs Corsair
Hard Drive: 160 Sata Seagate
Motherboard: asrock 939 dual sata
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon x1600 Pro
Power Supply: Antec - Smartpower 450 watts

Let me know if you need more info.

Thanx


----------



## mcarciero (May 27, 2007)

mcarciero said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been having this automatic reboot issue for about 3 months now.
> 
> ...


I downloaded speedfan, might help. I attached the screenshot


----------



## mcarciero (May 27, 2007)

Is there anyone that can help?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, try removing your memory and putting it in different slots.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF. 
I apologize for the tardy response to your problem. We are all volunteers here at TSF and can't always respond right away.

Ok let's start by by disabling automatic restart. Do the following:

Right click on "My Computer", left click "Properties" then click "Advanced". Under the heading "Startup and Recovery" left click "Settings" and uncheck "Automatically restart". Click "OK", "Apply", "OK". 

Now the next time you encounter the problem you should get a Blue Screen (BSOD) That will give you some info on what might be causing your problem. Write down the the file or driver that it refers to and also the stop code, which will be something like 0x00000000(0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000,0x00000000), and post the results back here.

Matt


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

3 quick things-
Check your device manager for any yellow alerts. Click _view_, then click _show hidden devices_.
Run the computer with the side off, see how it reacts
Do you have a spare working power supply to try?


----------



## mcarciero (May 27, 2007)

speedster123 said:


> 3 quick things-
> Check your device manager for any yellow alerts. Click _view_, then click _show hidden devices_.
> Run the computer with the side off, see how it reacts
> Do you have a spare working power supply to try?


Hi,

No yellow alerts in device manager. I will try another power supply. Ill keep u up to date.

Thanx alot guys.


----------



## mcarciero (May 27, 2007)

mattlock138 said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF.
> I apologize for the tardy response to your problem. We are all volunteers here at TSF and can't always respond right away.
> 
> Ok let's start by by disabling automatic restart. Do the following:
> ...


Ok, its done. Ill keep you up to date


----------



## mcarciero (May 27, 2007)

Ok, So its now 2 days and the computer restarted again with the following BLUE SCREEN Error message

PFN_LIST_CORRUPT

STOP: 0X0000004E (0X00000008F,0X000480F9,0X00047F11,0X00000000)

BEGINNING DUMP OF PHYSICAL MEMORY
PHYSICAL MEMORY DUMP COMPLETE


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

That stop error usually points to a memory problem. 
Download Memtest86 from the link below. Use the file to create a bootable floppy or cd. Boot to the Memtest86 floppy/CD and run the test. You'll need to run the test with only 1 stick of ram installed at a time. If the test reports errors that stick of ram is bad.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/Memtest86.shtml

Post back with your results.

Matt


----------



## mcarciero (May 27, 2007)

ok, so this is what i did.

1- I ran verifier.exe with special pool.
2- Restarted pc
3- Upon logging into windows the following BLUE SCREEN error came up.

"device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught. The faulty driver currently on the kernal stack must be replaced with a working one."

4- I installed WINDBG 6.7

5- I opened the latest dump file C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\mini060207 with WINDB 6.7.

6- this is what comes up.


Loading Dump File [C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini060207-02.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: c:\windows\i386
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 2) UP Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x805533a0
Debug session time: Sat Jun 2 01:55:52.752 2007 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:07.062
Loading Kernel Symbols
..................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.........
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {83, 15588200, 1000, 15589}

Unable to load image klif.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for klif.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for klif.sys
Probably caused by : klif.sys ( klif+15a87 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught. This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Parameter 1 = 0x1000 .. 0x1020 - deadlock verifier error codes.
Typically the code is 0x1001 (deadlock detected) and you can
issue a '!deadlock' KD command to get more information.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000083, MmMapIoSpace called to map, but the caller hasn't locked down the MDL pages.
Arg2: 15588200, Starting physical address to map.
Arg3: 00001000, Number of bytes to map.
Arg4: 00015589, The first page frame number that isn't locked down.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR: 0xc4_83

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 2

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: avp.exe

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 8064dbf0 to 804f8aef

STACK_TEXT: 
a834dc9c 8064dbf0 000000c4 00000083 15588200 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1b
a834dcc8 ab45fa87 15588200 00000000 00001000 nt!VerifierMapIoSpace+0xee
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
a834dcf4 ab466f3a 15588200 02800000 804fd594 klif+0x15a87
a834dd10 ab4670e2 02800000 89201c6c 89201c10 klif+0x1cf3a
a834dd54 8053ca28 01a1f9b0 01a1f9c0 01a1f984 klif+0x1d0e2
a834dd54 00000000 01a1f9b0 01a1f9c0 01a1f984 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xf8


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
klif+15a87
ab45fa87 ?? ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 2

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: klif

IMAGE_NAME: klif.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 44d328c7

SYMBOL_NAME: klif+15a87

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0xc4_83_klif+15a87

BUCKET_ID: 0xc4_83_klif+15a87

Followup: MachineOwner

"Klif.sys is my Kaspersky antivirus" I will uninstall and see if the problem continues or i will try to repair Kaspersky"


----------

